# CFSRF hope to start clinical trials soon



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

In a letter to their supporters, the CFS Research Foundation http://www.cfsrf.com have recently said, about the gene expression research which is their focus at the moment: "Dr. Kerr is now building up his team to take this project into its second stage when he hopes to devise a laboratory diagnostic test and he is also making plans for clinical trials."I have heard that the clinical trials may start as early as March. I don't know what they are testing at this stage.Fingers crossed they get the money to keep going.TK


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

I heard somebody was confused by the donation link I gave before (you wouldhave had to press the 'Give now' Button), so somebody suggested the linkbelow might be useful as this is the next page you go to after you hit the'give now' button:http://tinyurl.com/cwav8(It would be a lot easier of course if the CFS Research Foundation simply had an online donation link on their website rather than me having to point out that one can donate online).I saw yesterday where two people gave to the CFSRF yesterday as a token oftheir "appreciation and support for the work Trevor Wainwright has done overthe years" (he has collected a lot of money on the street and in other waysfor the CFSRF over the years but, as many of you will have seen, he is inthe process of disbanding his group MERSC http://www.erythos.com/MERSC/ )Fingers crossed, that in 2006, the CFSRF's research, as well as researchdone by researchers/research groups such as those listed by Cort Johnson onhttp://www.phoenix-cfs.org/The%20SITE/EyeOn.htm[AOL: Here]will make some progress e.g. bring us forward towards a betterunderstanding of the illness as well as hopefully contributing to tests thatare useful for diagnosis and/or disability cases as well as of coursetreatments.I hope people have a pleasant Christmas/Holiday period and my thoughts arewith those who are alone at this time,Best wishes,Tom K.(who is just a patient i.e. I have no commercial involvement with the CFSRFor any of the other research groups listed on Cort's page)[Aside: (for people outside the UK) The site only lets you donate in poundsSterling - if this is not your currency, to get an idea of what you mightgive, go to a currency conversion site like xe.com ("The Universal CurrencyConverer") http://www.xe.com/ucc/ and enter the amount in your currency andsee what it'd be in pounds Sterling).Another person asked about conversion charges (for foreign currencies) - inmy experiences, credit cards are a very good way to pay for foreigncurrencies (I buy a lot of things in foreign currencies such as US dollarsor Pounds Sterling) - based on my credit card statements as well as fromwhat I've read on the internet, credit card currency conversion rates are1-2% which isn't very much say if one was giving, say, a two figure donationto the CFSRF)].


----------

